# quelltext einer html-seite auslesen



## sunnyMD79 (2. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Seite in meinem Browser geöffnet, deren Quelltext ich auslesen möchte.
Das ganze soll automatisiert geschehen, und zwar alle 5 Minuten zum Beispiel.

Ist dies möglich?
Ist es zum Beispiel möglich, so den Vorgang "Rechtsklick - Quelltext anzeigen" zu simulieren, den ich z.B. im Mozilla machen würde?
Oder wenn ich die URL einer Seite kenne, kann ich dann deren Quelltext mit Java auslesen?

mfg,
sunny


----------



## The_S (2. Jul 2007)

Den Quelltext mit Java auslesen wenn du die URL hast geht schon eher. Schau dir mal die Klasse URL und vorallem die Methode openStream an.


----------



## Beni (2. Jul 2007)

Und mit jtidy könntest du das Dokument sogar parsen.


----------



## Murray (2. Jul 2007)

Und wenn du über die Forensuche nach URLConnection suchst, findest du bestimmt ein paar Beispiel.


----------

